# I need to keep my wife I love her



## bagel (Oct 28, 2011)

My wife has kicked me out and wants a divorce.

Reasons
I turned her down for sex at times witch has made her feel so unwanted, unattractive and neglected
money i was spending it on her and the kids instead of paying the bills and helping so she thinks i didn't care
She was trying to tel me this and i was not listening
witch leads to we did not communicate

She has kicked me out 4 weeks ago said she needed space
I didn't really give her the space she asked for i wrote letters all the time texting her a lot and showing u to talk and beg

Now she says that there is no way for a second chance she doesn't trust me and that our marriage was a mistake she said she does not want to have one more letter or me there at all.

I know i have pushed way to hard for the last couple of weeks.
Is there anything i can do to let her see how much i truly love her and want to make her happy in all ways and spend my life with her?
Can anyone help me please?

Now my plan is no contact at all for a while and just make sure i can pay some of the bills i can at the house will this help? 

Can anyone tell me what's going threw her mind and why she is so dead set against working out our marriage, anything to do to get her to want to try,,, 

i have had no contact for a week now, until tonight i sent her a text asking if i could give the kids candy for Halloween. she let them come over... Mind you these are not my kids there my step kids and they call me dad.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Do a 180. Use search to read about it


----------



## bagel (Oct 28, 2011)

Is this my only choice or chance? I don't know if there is an affair as of yet


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I would suspect affair.


----------



## bagel (Oct 28, 2011)

I understand that this is a possibility. I am going on what she has said to me and to other people that she has not. i don't know if she is telling the truth. but what I am asking is there anything I can do to win her heart back??? If she is cheating or not


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you can't control what she does, only yourself


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

bagel said:


> My wife has kicked me out and wants a divorce.
> 
> Reasons
> *I turned her down for sex at times witch has made her feel so unwanted, unattractive and neglected* Since you did this, she may have found it else where.
> ...


Sometimes you just have to let them go, so they can find their way back. Give her the spance she requested. She will either come back to you or she won't.. That is the only thing you can do.


----------



## Happyfeet (Nov 3, 2011)

I pretty much agree with everyone else. Everything happens for a reason. Just try to stay postive. Good luck.


----------



## elph (Apr 2, 2011)

i just want to chime in on this one..and i could e wrong as this is only my opinion...

1st. change the title of your threat to i WANT to keep my wife, not need.

you need to eat, breath and have shelter...anything else after is a want. semantics, i know, but true.

now is she having an affair...some of her reasons sound like fog babble to me...if you hear the dreaded "i love you but im not in love with you" then its most defintley a yes.

my suggestion. 

for her...so some snooping to find out if its true...you may have to be a little unethical...thats up to you and how bad you want to know.


for yourself, id sit down and write a list of things/behaviors you may think may have ACTUALLY contributed to her change in mindset/heart....work on those, change what you need to.
then work on your self, including the things that made her attracted to you in the first place...if shes in an affair, this might do neglagable damage, but its also better than nothing , and may have a positive effect on you...

and lastly, learn about the 180..again, thats for your benefit alone. not for your wife, but you may both reap the benefits....


oh and one more thng...its part of the 180...

dont beg, whine or plead....get some balls and understand you may need them to fight off and affair and or save your marriage...

good luck


----------

